# Armour dosage questions



## pattiecakes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi everyone. I am hoping some of you can help me with my Armour dosage.

I had a visit with my endo last Tuesday and she decided to switch me to a new medication - Armour.

Before I was taking 0.1mg of Synthroid + 5mcg of Liothyronine. My symptoms were not being managed with this dosage.

Now I am taking four 30mg tablets of Armour..... two around 6am and two around 2pm.

My questions are :

Is the dosage of Armour equal to what I had been taking before on the Synthroid and Liothyronine?

I have been sweating like crazy the last couple of days! Is that a side effect of Armour? and will my body adjust or will I always sweat?

Also, around 2pm for the last few days I have been so exhausted that I have had to lay down. Is this my body adjusting to the new meds?

Am I taking my 2 doses of Armour in an appropriate time frame? Too close or too far apart?

I have read about grains of Armour, but my prescription is in mg. Are they the same? How many mg is in 1 grain of Armour?

Thanks so much for any help you can provide!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Armour
http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I don't know why your doctor started you on such a high dose of Armour. 60 mgs. (one grain) contains 9 mcg. of T3. Therefore you are taking almost quadruple your original dose of Liothyronine.

You doctor would have done well to have started you on 30 mgs. of Armour per day as per the prescribing information. Have you get labs in 6 to 8 weeks for your FREE T3 and titrate slowly upward as indicated by lab result by 15 mgs. per every 6 to 8 weeks.

It might be a good idea to reassess this.

Hugs,


----------



## pattiecakes (Jun 24, 2013)

Andros said:


> Armour
> http://www.frx.com/pi/armourthyroid_pi.pdf
> (Copy and paste into your browser)
> 
> ...


OMG! Does this mean I am on a dangerous level of Armour? I have already taken my first dose of two 30mgs this morning. I guess that I won't be taking the afternoon dose today!

What is the T3 part of the Armour supposed to help? Now... I am seriously nervous! Monday morning phone call to the Dr. is in order!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 is life-sustaining but too much is not. Hopefully you will read the link I enclosed for you.

Hugs,


----------



## pattiecakes (Jun 24, 2013)

Thank you Andros for your responses. I spoke with my Dr. today, and have now started a ease into the dose regimen. One 30mg tablet in the morning and afternoon for the next 3 weeks. Then the plan is to add an additional 30mg tablet in the morning, until i go back for bloodwork in 6 weeks. Hopefully being on Armour will eventually make me feel well!


----------

